# Could you implement an option to disable avatars?



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I browse the forum from my office and don't want my colleagues to see half-naked men on my screen if possible. I have installed ad-block and blocked some avatars that way but they seem to reappear when I enter a new thread.


----------



## Mr Slim (Jan 2, 2016)

Could try adblock, I'll give it ago tomorrow.

Hope all avatars in same place on server UNC / servername/avatars

Adblock block that path.
Or may have do user by user this goes with out saying very time consuming.

I tried this today using adblock and works as blocking avatars one by one will see if can block all.
Makes webpage smaller to.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

You could just disable all images in your browser settings. install a secondary browser just for UK-M if it's not practical.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

There used to be a setting on the old site that allowed you to do it, not sure if its possible with this new one though.


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

lol you that desperate to come on UKM and now want to adjust the website?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DLTBB said:


> I browse the forum from my office and don't want my colleagues to see half-naked men on my screen if possible. I have installed ad-block and blocked some avatars that way but they seem to reappear when I enter a new thread.


 This can't be done within the forum software.
I have requested it be added as a feature in a future version.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lorian said:


> This can't be done within the forum software.
> I have requested it be added as a feature in a future version.


 Any update on this? Would use the site much more


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Within Chrome you can bloke images on a site-specific level, that may be an option?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

training said:


> lol you that desperate to come on UKM and now want to adjust the website?


 Hey veggie :lol:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dan94 said:


> Any update on this? Would use the site much more


 There's still no inbuilt option for me to do this. 
If/when the feature is added then I will enable it for users.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

If you go to peoples profile, and right click > copy link location of their avatar, you'll get a URL like this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2016_01/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.png

If you block the first half of the URL in something like uBlock Origin

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2016_01

It blocks all avatars added from that month, but you'll need to do it for each month and year

Might block other images too, not sure

Or see if the browser has a setting to disable images


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Cypionate said:


> If you block the first half of the URL in something like uBlock Origin
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2016_01
> 
> ...


 Yes, that approach will also block all attachments uploaded by users.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Just make your window really small


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I've seen some clear film screen covers that banks use, and unless you are sitting directly in front of the screen, it looks like the monitor is turned off / grey/black screen to anyone else

Once he turned the screen round to be exactly facing us, the image showed up

Although I have a feeling that would feel like it would taking a piss in this toilet


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

@Lorian going off on a tangent, how comes the 'content I posted in' activity section take so long to load compared to the others? That along with the removal of Tapatalk makes it extremely difficult and awkward to use the forum


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dan94 said:


> @Lorian going off on a tangent, how comes the 'content I posted in' activity section take so long to load compared to the others? That along with the removal of Tapatalk makes it extremely difficult and awkward to use the forum


 Thanks for highlighting this, I actually wasn't aware that was a problem.  
I've just checked it and see your point, that's unacceptably slow.

There's just been a big update rolled out (literally in the last hour) which overhauls the way that section works. I'll probably run the update on Friday. Once it's installed I'll retest that section. If it's still slow I'll raise a ticket to get it investigated.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Thanks for highlighting this, I actually wasn't aware that was a problem.
> I've just checked it and see your point, that's unacceptably slow.
> 
> There's just been a big update rolled out (literally in the last hour) which overhauls the way that section works. I'll probably run the update on Friday. Once it's installed I'll retest that section. If it's still slow I'll raise a ticket to get it investigated.


 No worries - glad I mentioned it haha!

Cheers


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Why use a computer?

Just use Tapatalk on your mobile....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Thanks for highlighting this, I actually wasn't aware that was a problem.
> I've just checked it and see your point, that's unacceptably slow.
> 
> There's just been a big update rolled out (literally in the last hour) which overhauls the way that section works. I'll probably run the update on Friday. Once it's installed I'll retest that section. If it's still slow I'll raise a ticket to get it investigated.


 Its great now, cheers


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dan94 said:


> Its great now, cheers


 You beat me to it! Was just about to let you know all now seems ok!

Thanks for bringing it to my attention


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

@DLTBB good shout. I'll have a go at knocking up a quick and dirty chrome plugin if I get a chance. Never made one, worth a go.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I browse the forum from my office and don't want my colleagues to see half-naked men on my screen if possible. I have installed ad-block and blocked some avatars that way but they seem to reappear when I enter a new thread.


 Do some actual work for a change?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I browse the forum from my office and don't want my colleagues to see half-naked men on my screen if possible. I have installed ad-block and blocked some avatars that way but they seem to reappear when I enter a new thread.


 Do some actual work for a change?


----------

